# Debian-Server meldet sich immer ab



## YelloW22 (14. Februar 2011)

hallo.

haben in der Firma einen Debianserver laufen an dem Webcams hängen. per Script werden Fotos gemacht und hochgeladen.
soweit so gut.

Normalerweise kommt ja bei gewisser inaktivität ein log-out und der login-Bildschirm kommt. das gschieht manchmal nicht, statt dessen wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz, das Script stürzt natürlich dann ab.
warum passiert das und wie kann ichs verhindern ?


----------



## deepthroat (14. Februar 2011)

Hi.





YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> haben in der Firma einen Debianserver laufen an dem Webcams hängen. per Script werden Fotos gemacht und hochgeladen.


Wo wird was hochgeladen?


YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise kommt ja bei gewisser inaktivität ein log-out und der login-Bildschirm kommt.


Du sprichst vom Screensaver?


YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> das gschieht manchmal nicht, statt dessen wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz, das Script stürzt natürlich dann ab.


Warum stürzt das Skript _natürlich _ab? :suspekt:

Gruß


----------

